# Whats the difference between a "A" and "M"



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

An "a" classification can do anything from construction, to service, to maintenance, and low voltage communications work. 

An "m" classification can typically only do maintenance and service. They are limited in the amount of new installation they can do. 

That's my limited understanding. I'm sure someone else can better define it.


----------

